# Zombieland



## Bender (Oct 3, 2009)

> A cowardly shut-in named Columbus (Jesse Eisenberg) is forced to join up with a seasoned zombie slayer named Tallahassee (Woody Harrelson) in order to survive the zombie apocalypse. As Tallahassee sets out on a mission to find the last Twinkie on Earth, the duo meets up with Wichita (Emma Stone) and Little Rock (Abigail Breslin), two young girls who have resorted to some rather unorthodox methods to survive amidst the chaos. Reluctant partners in the battle against the undead, all four soon begin to wonder if it might be better to simply take their chances alone. ~ Jason Buchanan, All Movie Guide



Movie was a mix of kick-ass and hilarious 

It made me a jump couple of times too 

But goddamn this movie was so awesome 

Tallahasse=


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 3, 2009)

Can't get between a man and his twinkies. 

I thought the movie had a nice balance between comedy and gore. Colombus' Zombieland Rules were witty and hilarious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2009)

i'd die for some oreos. seriously lock me up in a room filled with oreos and i'll be happy.

i may see this tomorrow. i like the scene when a zomibie came to a guy taking a shit.


----------



## Muse (Oct 3, 2009)

I REALLY want to see this....goin' next Thursday


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2009)

Review is in sig. So far, 3rd best movie of 2009.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2009)

have you seen shawn of the dead martial? if so would you say this is better?


----------



## Roy (Oct 3, 2009)

A lot of people seem to like this movie. Honestly, I think it looks pretty...I don't have the word for it, but it doesn't attract my attention.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

lulz and to think there wasn't a thread till today.
saw it last night, and it was pretty amusing. limber up!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

Seeing it monday can't wait.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _BM_ 



omg when bill murray walked into the theater to scare columbus..


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead is way more slapstick imo. This was a balance of serious/funny. They were able to do the "sad" scenes without killing the mood. The main guy from Adventureland was borderline sissy at times, but I liked it overall. Emma Stone looks hawt as a brunette.

But ya, great movie, wish it lasted longer.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 4, 2009)

yes i agree, emma stone definitely caught my attention in this film moreso than superbad.

i'm glad that the main character did stay consistent and had a decent pace of nerd-isms.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> have you seen shawn of the dead martial? if so would you say this is better?



Yeah, both are very different. Shaun is more of a parody, while Zombieland i just more of a splatter-comedy. Ummmm, I'd say Zombieland is a bit better. Close call though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm gonna watch this in a bit....i've found a glorious movie theater just a bit further away from my usual matinee place where i can just walk right in and watch everything for free


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got back from seeing it, and I must say this is my best movie this year, I'll probably see it a second time.

lol Poor Bill Murray though.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 4, 2009)

i saw it coming and i was definitely didn't want what was gonna happen to BM


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would gladly die for tacos.  Oh my god.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 4, 2009)

I though it was a funny popcorn movie, my buddy who i saw it with thought it was retarded. One thing i really enjoyed was how save for the little sister they developed each of the main characters so they didnt seem so one dimensional.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Saw it last night, was really awesome, well worth the watch.

I laughed so hard until I was in literal physical pain during the entire Bill Murrey part.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I would gladly die for tacos.  Oh my god.



I think we all would.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 4, 2009)

i'd die for rice actually.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm aiming to see this next week. It definitely looks like another one of those funny zombie-horror flicks. I'm hoping I won't be disappointed by having too high of hopes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2009)

very fun flick...way too short.

lol Bill Murray.


----------



## superattackpea (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in, god damn that was good.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd die for tacos, of course. Assuming the meat wasn't infected like that god-forsaken hamburger. 

Saw this movie with my dad this Saturday. The theater was near empty (that's why I only like going to movies on or the day after premier day....) but the movie was pretty epic. Not always laugh-out-loud funny, but definately amusing. Plus, zombie killing is always awesome. This easily goes in my top 5 favorite movies.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 5, 2009)

^ so you like going to full movie theaters? I'm the opposite. I hate sitting around smelly ass strangers or loud annoying teenagers.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 5, 2009)

Just saw it and it was great. My friends hate me coz they think I wasted their time and their $10. I love movies like this....and it was far better than Shawn of the Dead.

Bill Murray was epic.....one of the smartest as well as most retarded dudes in the movie. I lol'd hard at what happened to him

I like the fact that they did not find a place where the zombies had not reached yet. I did not want it turning out like I am Legend.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ so you like going to full movie theaters? I'm the opposite. I hate sitting around smelly ass strangers or loud annoying teenagers.



Heh, I don't think of it that way at all, maybe you've had some bad-ass luck 

I remember seeing the Matrix Reloaded on the night of release. Remember the scene where Neo arrive just in the nick of time to save Trinity and Morpheus (I think it was them anyway...)? When that happened, the room erupted in cheers and applause. That will forever be etched in my mind as the most epic moment I'd experienced in a movie theater.

Yeah, sometimes it's hella hard to find a seat, and the other movie go-ers suck sometimes (when I saw District 9, my friend was actually rude enough to keep her cell on... and talked on it when her mom called... several times ),  but moments like the above, full theaters are the way to go. Otherwise, I might as well just watch it at home.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2009)

I really don't understand what all the fuss was over. I mean, it has the potential to be a cool series of movies, but they would have to get their acts together. Woody Harrelson was fantastic, and every scene with Bill Murray was utterly genius. But other than that, Zombieland didn't impress... especially because there weren't many zombies. I had a few laughs, I won't lie. Wiping your tears with money never gets old. But laughs were scarce otherwise.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 5, 2009)

Other than that? The movie was entertaining. It obviously isn't trying to do something other than have you entertained. I don't have anything bad to say about the movie, other than it was short. It wasn't plagued with shitty drama/dialogue and it wasn't too cheesy.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 9, 2009)

Poor poor bill


----------



## ez (Oct 9, 2009)

among my favorites from this year. bill's guest star of an appearance was rather well done too. his unfortunate end was one of the best moments of the movie.

i also gotta say tallahassee probably had one of the most badass scenes in movies when he caged himself up and took on an onslaught of zombies.

the double tap was probably the most consistently funny zombie rule, as well.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 9, 2009)

I finally got some time off coming monday so I'm finally seeing this movie


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2009)

Saw it. Full of lulz. I seriously don't think that anyone would've done what BM did... would they?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2009)

This movie was just awesome one of my favorite Zombie movies ever made. I hope they end up making a sequel it would be nice to see this cast together again they worked very well together.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, the zombie apocalypse is a fun backdrop to throw just about any common situation into.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 10, 2009)

I saw it, loved it like crazy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2009)

Saw it last night and it was just amazing. I thought I broke a rib from laughing so damn hard at the Murray scenes. Woody was fucking brilliant, too.

Probably the best movie I've seen this year.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

" You gotta pretty mouth!" That shit was so damn funny. Deffinitly one of the better movies i saw this year.




BM FTW.


----------



## keiiya (Oct 27, 2009)

This is definitely my favourite movie of the year. It had everything I could ask for. Survival rule #2. 

I believe they are thinking of doing a second movie. I hope not.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah i dunno if i can stand a sequel with the same protagonist. this was good though!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

NOOOOOOO!  BILL!

I thought it was fucking hilarious when Wichita told Bill he looked exactly like Eddie Van Halen.  (Bill was wearing a crooked wig and zombie makeup at the time.  )

Zombieland actually had really clever dialogue.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2009)

cardio rule was the best.  i liked how the zombies were fast as shit.  some of the PIS took me out of the movie: BM? and y isn't wichita into tallahassee?


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> NOOOOOOO!  BILL!
> 
> I thought it was fucking hilarious when Wichita told Bill he looked exactly like Eddie Van Halen.  (Bill was wearing a crooked wig and zombie makeup at the time.  )
> 
> Zombieland actually had really clever dialogue.



i loved BM in the film! i was so surprised when he was actually in it pek 
and he died.  that's what you get for playing zombie when the world is actually filled with zombies


----------

